# Suche Treiber für T-Mobile Wlan Karte-> GT Fusion / Qualcomm 3G CDMA



## Ilon (9. April 2007)

Hallo Leute,

suche einen Treiber für die T-Mobile Wirelesslan Laptopkarte. Hinten auf dieser Einschubkarte oder was das auch immer ist stehn die Daten: GT Fusion / Qualcomm 3G CDMA. 


Kennt jemand eine Seite wo ich die Treiber herunterladen kann? Habe die CD leider verlegt.


Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe im Vorraus!


----------



## mightyEx (10. April 2007)

Hi, der überwiegende (aber nicht alleinige) Hersteller der Laptopkarten ist Option. Nach Deinem Post entnehme ich, dass es sich um die Option GlobeTrotter (deswegen GT) Fusion handeln müsste.
Den Support der (OEM-)Karten, die von Mobilfunkprovidern angeboten werden, müssen auch selbige leisten. Offiziell bekommst Du mit Deiner Seriennummer bzw. IMEI keinen Support von Option. Der wird nur für originale Karten von Option geleistet. Findige Leute haben aber herausgefunden, wie man an die Treiber von Option kommt. Für die Fusion findest Du die Treiber auf: http://www.option.com/support/globetrotter_rc/rc_downloads.shtml . Ob die allerdings mit T-Mobile funktionieren, weiß ich nicht.
T-Mobile hat seine Treiber leider etwas sehr kundenunfreundlich versteckt. Du musst zunächst auf die Homepage http://www.t-mobile.de/ gehen. Dann gehst Du auf "Klingeltöne & mehr". Auf der folgenden Seite, unterhalb der Überschrift "Klingeltöne & mehr" findest Du eine Rollleiste. Da steht unter anderem "Klingeltöne, Realtones, Songs ... Videos, mehr". Unter der Leiste siehst Du einen grauen Kasten mit "Mein Handy" und "Modell ändern". Klicke auf "Modell ändern". Du gehst dann zur 2. Seite und wählst "T-Mobile". Auf den Seiten 2 und 3 findest Du sämtliche Daten-Karten. Du klickst nun auf Deine Karte. Nun musst Du auf der oben genannten Rollleiste auf den Punkt "mehr" klicken, worauf Du dann die 2. Hälfte der Leiste siehst. Du müsstest nun den Punkt "Software/Konfigurationen" sehen. Dort klickst Du drauf. Unterhalb des grauen Kastens findest Du nun den Punkt Geräte-Software und darunter die Punkte "Firmware", "TMCC" und "Treiber". Du wählst nun den gewünschten Punkt und ggfs. Unterpunkt aus und drückst anschließend unterhalb des Disketten-Symbols auf den blauen "Download"-Button. Ggfs. musst Du Pop-Ups für t-mobile erlauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clmns (10. April 2007)

Unter Linux wird die übrigens nativ unterstützt!


----------



## Ilon (10. April 2007)

Werds mal ausprobiern. Danke schonmal


----------

